# blowers vs constant shedders



## matt621 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hello,

New to the forums, not new to dogs. We've had a lot of dogs over the years and time to look for a new one. What I don't like is the constant shedding. Labs, German Shepards, St. Bernards, etc. I'm trying to find a list of "blowers" and "constant shedders" so I can steer away from those that constantly drop single hairs all the time. I'd rather have a "blower" or low shedding dog.

Does anyone know of such a list?

Thank you.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

Even dogs who constantly shed blow their coat, and dogs who blow coat will still shed. if you have a real problem with the shedding, then getting a dog with hair as oppossed to fur would be a better option for you. breeds like poodle, maltese, shih tzu, bichon, all have minimul shedding.

as far as blowers vs shedders, a lot of other things have to be considered. location for one thing. i live in southern california, and doublecoaters are constantly blowing coat, b/c of the changes in temperature (55 one week, then right up to 80 for example). when the coat is blowing out, it tends to get caught in the guard hairs and clump together, making the dog see like it is shedding less, when all that hair is just getting trapped underneath. as a groomer i will say that vast majority of double coated breed owners do not take adequate care of their dogs coat. if you live somewhere where the local is more constant, then the dog will usually shed year round, with one or two major blowouts.


----------



## matt621 (Jan 1, 2010)

Maybe it's just me, but with the labs, st. bernards, collies, etc, we get single hairs on everything, everywhere, all the time. And they are very hard to clean up. With the chows we get clumps of hair, stuck together that is much easier to clean up, and grooming is eaiser. Just spend an hour a couple of days and you get most of it out and you are good for several months. The hairs that do come out during this time are bunched together and we just use a carpet rake to get them up. 

With the other kinds of dogs, we get it all over our cloths, furniture, curtains, etc. and I think it's harder to clean up. 

I just want to stay away from anything that sheds like a lab or shepard, etc. 

I found lots of sites list so call "no shed" dogs, with some of the breeds you mention, but non really appeal to me. The Bichon Frise is cute, but not much of a guard/watch dog.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

Breeds that blow their coat still shed...My Great Pyrenees blow their coats big time twice a year & shed the rest of the year...Either time you have a LOT of hair to clean up!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Standard poodles make great watch dogs.  And they only shed what you brush out..however, high maintenance coats..Airedales are good watch dogs too..but terrier thru and thru, and need to be owned by someone who can keep them in check. They will not shed if hand stripped. If clipped, shedding is minimal, and easy to keep under control when groomed/brushed regularly.


----------



## rubberduckey273 (Dec 30, 2009)

i would also say it depends on the individual dog, and how often you groom. a lot of it also has to do with the weather in the area, and whether or not you have an indoor or outdoor dog. if you're planning on getting one from a breeder, you can always ask the breeder about their shedding, and find out if any of the parents shed less than others in hopes that they may have passed it on to their offspring. 

my boss has an akita that sheds a little year round, and then has heavy seasonal shedding. she washes her akita once a week, which i personally think is the reason for the constant shedding. the rest of the akitas that ive seen for grooming dont shed hardly at all, except for the seasonal blowing. 

if you're interested in a smaller dog, shibas are similar, but seem to have more constant shedding. for about 6-7 months out of the year though, my shiba doesn't shed, and the other 3 that i groom on a regular basis are the same way.


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

How about a Giant Schnauzer? They are VERY low shedding...excellent watch dogs...used for Schutzhund, Police work and guarding duties. Originally bred to guard the beer halls in Munich, Germany. Great looking dogs, too!


----------

